
PHP Certifications. Where, Why And, How To Get Them - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/10/17/php-certifications-where-why-and-how-to-get-them/
======
billpg
You'd have to be certified to want one.

(I'll get my coat.)

------
mahmud
Anyone here PHP certified? :-D

~~~
basdog22
I am planning to go for it next summer. Are you?

